# Spanferkel BB Cup 24.5 der Bericht



## hornhechteutin (25. Mai 2008)

Moin Moin ,
so wie versprochen nach einem ausgibigen Mittagsschlaf ( alter Mann braucht das nach so einem Wochenende |supergri ) hier der Bricht :
Vorab einmal ein gant Großes *DANKE *an die DLRG die uns super unterstützt hat was nicht selbstverständlich ist .
Für die meisten von Euch hat das Event ja erst am Samstag morgen angefangen , für mich schon Freitag 16 Uhr . Da stand wie verabredet der Schwabe vor der Tür und kurz danach Bine . Ein wenig Klönen und Montagen vorbereiten für Samstag oder mit den Wauwies toben ,was der Schwob ausgiebig getan hat, stand auf dem Programm . Danach sind wir ins Hotel zum Essen gefahren und um die letzten Vorbereitungen für Samstag zu Treffen . Nordangler und Finn trudelten dann auch ein und so hatten wir eine nette Unterhaltung , Thema Schwaben und Sprache |supergri|supergri . Das das ein wenig länger dauerte ist klar aber ein wenig Schlaf brauchte ich dann doch noch . Nach gefühlten 45 Minuten klingelte dann um 4,45 Uhr der Wecker für mich . Dann schnell ins Hotel, Kaffee kochen , Thomas wecken , Getränke einladen und den Schwaben nicht vergessen . Den haben wir dann auch nicht vergessen sondern Nordangler aber es gibt ja Handy´s |supergri . Als wir gegen 6,10 Uhr dann in Neustadt aufschlugen traute ich meinen Augen nicht . Die ersten waren schon da und scharten mit den Hufen |supergri . Schnell den Kaffee eufgebaut und die Listen ausgelegt und mit klönen meine lannnngggggsammm aufkommende Nervösität bekämpfen , sollte ja wieder ne Rede halten , watt für ein Horror |supergri. Na ja auch das hab ich dann hinbekommen und so machte sich die Meute dann auf den Weg nach Pelzerhaken zu dem bekannten Strand . Dort angekommen wurde erst einmal der Strand in Augenschein genommen . Welle am Anfang gleich 0 aber wie mir gesagt wurde ne klasse Drift . Ihr glaubt nicht wie heiß die Leute waren . Ich war nur max. 2 Minuten weg uns schon hatten die ersten fast fertig aufgerötelt |supergri . Nun dauerte es aber bei der Anzahl an Leuten ein wenig bis alle fertig waren . Nur mit Mühe konnte ich die ersten abhalten loszupaddeln , ein Gruppenbild ist Pflicht |supergri . Als ich dann den Startschuß geben konnte hättet Ihr mal die Welle sehen müssen die sich in Richtung Neustadt bewegte als knapp 40 BB ins Wasser gelassen wurden . Dachte im ersten Monent echt die hätten alle Außenboarder dran so schnell ging es ab in Richtung See . So blieb ich mit ein paar Strandläufern und den Regierungen von ein paar Boardis am Strand zurück . Fand es echt klasse das sich das Event zu einem Familien Event mausert für alle , was ja auch ein Ziel von mir ist . Nach und nach trudelten dann noch ein paar Nachzügler ein und so wurde es nie langweilig am Strand . Gegen 11 Uhr ( Bine war einer der ersten was war los ??? ) kamen die ersten BB zurück . Die Drift war doch recht heftig draußen und ist wohl den einen oder anderen in die Beine gegangen . Gestern hat es sich gezeigt wie wichtig die Begleitboot waren denn so viele BB , die sich haben an Land ziehen lassen wie gestern hab ich noch nie gesehen . Nun ja die Suppe , war wieder sehr lecker Claudia , hat den meisten wieder neue Kraft gegeben . Nordangler hat dann nochmal seine Buttlöffel vorgeführt was einige , wie ich beobachten konnte , mit Intresse verfolgt haben . Der Nachmittag verging dann wie im Fluge und ich machte mich auf den Weg nach Hause . Der Angstschweiß vom Morgen mußte ja noch runter |supergri . Als wir dann in Richtung Hotel fuhren , hatte ich ein Dejavou . Anstatt die ersten zu sein , es war ja wieder 45 Minuten vor Treffpunkt , waren wir nicht die ersten |supergri . Eine Ausgehungerte, durstigen und sehr fröhliche Runde begrüßte uns auf der Terrasse |supergri .Die Stimmung war klasse und so wurde ich gefragt ob es ein Treffen 2009 geben würde . Macmarco hat mich mit seinen Dackelaugen  nooo net angeschaut das ich den Termin für 2009 schon festgemacht habe |supergri .Um 19,30 Uhr , wir hatten mitlerweile im Saal platzgenommen , wurden dann mit großen MMMMM  die  2 Ferkel reingetragen . Nun mußte ich leider fies zu Ulli Sundvogel sein :c#6 . Als Jahresboardferkel trug ein Ferkel seinen Namen und sein neues Advatarbild mußte ja geschossen werden . Er hat es wie ein echter Mann aufgenommen |supergri|supergri . Geschmeckt hat es allen wie ich hörte , das können wir also öffters machen oder |supergri ? Nach der Tombola , keine Angst das machen wir so nie wieder |supergri, machte sich der Tag dann doch bemerkbar und die ersten machten sich auf dem Weg in Richtung Heimat . Mit einer kleinen aber feinen Gruppe haben wir dann noch ein wenig Julitschka getrunken und Thomas und Bine´s Lieblingsthema : können Schaben richtig reden ( Nein |supergri ) vertieft . Alles in allen ,mit ein paar Kleinigkeiten die verbessert werden können sonst macht es ja keinen Spaß |supergri , hatte ich viel Spaß die Tage und freu mich schon auf die Orga für 2009 und hoffe das Ihr alle wieder mitmacht . Auch für die super Unterstützung vom Angeltreff Neustadt und auch bei Claudia möchte ich nochmals bedanken . Ohne Euch wäre ich nichts .
Eins möchte ich aber zu Schluß bezüglich der DLRG noch loswerden :*Vielen vielen Dank für die Hilfe . * . Was einige vielleicht nicht mitbekommen haben . Die Jungs und Mädels haben uns aus Ihrem Fundus die Tische und Bänke aufgestellt . Sie meinten das sie so eine Truppe die soviel Spaß und gute Laune hat noch nie erlebt hätten . 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel BB Cup 24.5 der Bericht*

Bilder Bilder :vik:


----------



## hornhechteutin (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel BB Cup 24.5 der Bericht*

Nochmehr Bilder:q


----------



## hornhechteutin (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel BB Cup 24.5 der Bericht*

Bilder


----------



## hornhechteutin (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel BB Cup 24.5 der Bericht*

Sorry für mich das Bild des Tages :vik::vik::vik::vik:

*Jahresboardferkel Ulli*


----------



## Micky (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel BB Cup 24.5 der Bericht*

Toller Bericht und ne ausführliche Ergänzung zum Bericht heute in den LN.


----------



## vazzquezz (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel BB Cup 24.5 der Bericht*



Micky schrieb:


> Toller Bericht und ne ausführliche Ergänzung zum Bericht heute in den LN.



@Micha: Großes Tennis! Schade, daß der Wind mit zunehmend 6 dann doch 'n büschen viel war, aber da steckt man ja nicht drin!

@Micky: Besteht 'ne Chance, den LN-Bericht einzuscannen und online zu stellen?#6

Was ist eigentlich aus dem Aufnahmen der Filmcrew geworden? Gibt's 'ne Chance, da mal 'n Blick drauf zu werfen?

V.

P.S.: THX noch mal an die "Fliegen-Kurz-Verführung" an Boje&goeddoek ... :vik:


----------



## macmarco (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel BB Cup 24.5 der Bericht*

Fein geschrieben Micha!!!!#6#6#6

Ps: Über den Dackelblick unterhalten wir uns dann nochmal in einer ruhigen Minute ! |supergri|supergri


----------



## hornhechteutin (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel BB Cup 24.5 der Bericht*

Moin Moin ,


			
				vazzquezz;2062646
Was ist eigentlich aus dem Aufnahmen der Filmcrew geworden? Gibt's 'ne Chance schrieb:
			
		

> bin da am Ball und werde mal versuchen von Geron ne Kopie zu bekommen |supergri
> 
> @all
> danke für die Blumen aber ein Event ist nur so gut wie Ihre Teilnehmer |supergri
> ...


----------



## xfishbonex (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel BB Cup 24.5 der Bericht*

hallo leute wenn ich die bilder sehe werde ich ja ganz neidisch micha melde mich gleich an für nächstes jahr ich kaufe mir dieses jahr endlich ein belly boat :vik::vik::vik: und dann gehts ab lg andre


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel BB Cup 24.5 der Bericht*

Absolut geiler Berticht von einem bestimmt noch schöneren Tag. Schade das ich dies Jahr nicht dabei sein konnte. Ich hoffe das es nächstes Jahr wieder klappt. #6


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel BB Cup 24.5 der Bericht*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ps: Über den Dackelblick unterhalten wir uns dann nochmal in einer ruhigen Minute ! |supergri|supergri


 OT an : Ich helfe dir !
Wir besprechen unsere "Taktik" nächstes WE auf "Lummerland"
:q:q:q
OT aus.

Ansonsten :

Schöner Bericht Micha !!!

... und Blutdruck mittlerweile wieder O.K. ?:m

War echt "großes Kino" - und einer meckert immer; mach dir nix draus #d

Herzlichste Grüße 

Stephan :k


----------



## goeddoek (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel BB Cup 24.5 der Bericht*

Jepp - war wieder gewohnt klasse #6

Nein, eigentlich sogar besser als letztes Jahr :vik:
War klasse, die Leute mal wiederzusehen. Wenns irgendwie geht - 9.5.2009

Was für ein Datum :q:q:q


----------



## vazzquezz (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel BB Cup 24.5 der Bericht*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> ("Apropos Videos :q")
> 
> bin da am Ball und werde mal versuchen von Geron ne Kopie zu bekommen |supergri



Sind die eigentlich irgendwo im TV gelaufen, oder wofür wurden die gemacht?!?

V.


----------



## loki73 (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel BB Cup 24.5 der Bericht*

nabend

von mir auch nochmal ein großes dankeschön für die gelungene veranstaltung. 

es war ein riesen spaß und ich komme gern nächstes jahr wieder.


----------



## Phantom26 (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel BB Cup 24.5 der Bericht*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> @Micha: Großes Tennis! Schade, daß der Wind mit zunehmend 6 dann doch 'n büschen viel war, aber da steckt man ja nicht drin!
> 
> @Micky: Besteht 'ne Chance, den LN-Bericht einzuscannen und online zu stellen?#6
> 
> ...


 

Moin,
den Film hat Jens vom Angeltreff-Neustadt in Auftrag gegeben,sobald der Film fertig ist,gebe ich euch Bescheid.Es wird noch weiteres Filmmaterial über Belly Boot angeln dazu kommen,mehr wird noch nicht verraten...Wird aber noch etwas dauern. 
Bringe morgen den LN Ausschnitt zu Jens in den Laden,dann kann Micha den Zeitungsbericht einstellen.Der Bericht ist leider sehr kurz,mit einem Belly Boot Angler#h.
Mit bestem Gruß,Thorsten


----------



## vazzquezz (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel BB Cup 24.5 der Bericht*



Phantom26 schrieb:


> ... und so weiter und so fort ...
> Mit bestem Gruß,Thorsten



(Zitat gekürzt, um das Posting kurz zu halten! :q)

@Phantom26: N, das's doch mal 'ne Aussage #6!!!

V.


----------



## goeddoek (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel BB Cup 24.5 der Bericht*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> P.S.: THX noch mal an die "Fliegen-Kurz-Verführung" an Boje&goeddoek ... :vik:




Jederzeit gerne :m

Ausserdem "muss" jemand, der so gut wirft wie Du, endlich mit dem Fliegenfischen anfangen


----------



## LarryHH (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel BB Cup 24.5 der Bericht*

Hallo,
war wirklich nett so viele Boardies kennenzulernen.Mit paddeln war ja nix #qwie man sieht. Naja das Togiak ist bestellt.Micha ich möcht nächstes Jahr auch wieder *mitfahren*...

Schönen Gruß @ all


----------



## vazzquezz (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel BB Cup 24.5 der Bericht*



LarryHH schrieb:


> ... Naja das Togiak ist bestellt...



Wobei zuviel Druck vermutlich jedes Belly killt! Egal ob 1, 2, 4, oder 6 Schläuche ...:g

V.


----------



## Schwarzwusel (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel BB Cup 24.5 der Bericht*

Moin !! Wie immer super geschrieben Micha.... #6 ..und sehr schöne Fotos...Danke


----------



## HD4ever (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel BB Cup 24.5 der Bericht*

toller Bericht und sicherlich auch ne tolle Veranstaltung ! #6


----------



## angelfrank (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel BB Cup 24.5 der Bericht*



Micky schrieb:


> Toller Bericht und ne ausführliche Ergänzung zum Bericht heute in den LN.


 
Hallo Micky, sag mal bitte wo genau Du den Bericht in der LN gefunden hast. Ist der Bericht evtl. nur in der OH-Ausgabe erschienen? Wenn ja, in welchem Teil? Ich habe bei der LN angerufen, und die würden jedem der möchte eine Ausgabe zuschicken. Die finden allerdings ihren Bericht nicht wieder. Daher brauche ich die genaue Fundstelle....

Vielen Dank im voraus,
Frank


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel BB Cup 24.5 der Bericht*

Bei LN-online gibt es zumindest ein paar Bilder

*Guckst Du hier*


----------



## Angeltreff-Neustadt (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel BB Cup 24.5 der Bericht*

Moin Moin ,
auch wir vom Angeltreff Neustadt möchte die Gelegenheit nicht verpassen und auf diesem Wege bei allen Teilnehmern zu bedanken :q . Viele Bilder wird Michi die Tage bei uns auf der Homepage einstellen . Schaut einfach mal in der Gallerie nach :q . Ihr seit ne klasse Truppe und wir freuen uns schon auf 2009 , wenn wir wieder gemeinsam mit Michi (hornhechteutin) dieses Event organisieren . 

Petri
das Team vom Angeltreff-Neustadt


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel BB Cup 24.5 der Bericht*

Auch wieder zu Hause:
Glückwunsch an Micha und Jens und alle anderen die mitorganisiert haben, war wieder erste Klasse!!


----------



## hornhechteutin (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel BB Cup 24.5 der Bericht*

Moin Moin ,
hier http://www.angeltreff-neustadt.de/seiten/veranstaltungen/bildergalerie.html hab ich 71 Bilder für Euch eingestellt . Ich hoffe Ihr habt Spaß dran und zeigt denjenigen , die nicht dabei gewesen sind , wieviel Spaß wir hatten |supergri|supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Borstenwurm (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel BB Cup 24.5 der Bericht*

Schön bebilderter Bericht, Micha!

Hat der Tag denn auch ein bißchen Fisch an Land gebracht ???

Sehen uns ja beim Hechttreffen !!!

Gruß Borstenwurm


----------



## macmarco (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel BB Cup 24.5 der Bericht*

@Borstenwurm: Nicht wirklich, war wirklich seeeeeeeehr mau!!!
Aber das war eigentlich auch Nebensache!

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Schwarzwusel (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel BB Cup 24.5 der Bericht*

Wat Marco Du hast schon wieder nix gefangen ??? tz tz tz tz ..:vik:


----------



## goeddoek (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel BB Cup 24.5 der Bericht*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Wat Marco Du hast schon wieder nix gefangen ??? tz tz tz tz ..:vik:




Ick lööv, de Jung is bi de PETA |muahah:

Kleiner Scherz, Marco :m

Am Samstag und Sonntag werden wir das ändern :vik:


----------



## macmarco (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel BB Cup 24.5 der Bericht*

@Schwarzwusel: #y Angeber!!!:m (nur weil du einen Fisch gefangen hast):q:q

@Goerg: Warts ab, Lummerland wird am WE um ein paar mehr Fische ärmer!!!!
 |jump:|laola:|jump:


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel BB Cup 24.5 der Bericht*



macmarco schrieb:


> @Schwarzwusel: #y Angeber!!!:m (nur weil du einen Fisch gefangen hast):q:q
> 
> @Goerg: Warts ab, Lummerland wird am WE um ein paar mehr Fische ärmer!!!!
> |jump:|laola:|jump:



Glaube ich auch - obwohl, es könnten ein paar mehr sein wenn ...

"Königskinder" 

Habt Spass :k

... und irgendwann ...

- to be continued -

Gruß Stephan :g


----------



## frankyboy (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel BB Cup 24.5 der Bericht*

Hy war ein super Tag wenn auch zu starke Drift. Angler sind hart im nehmen oder so. Meine Würmer sind alle gut untergekommen und das Sparnferkel hatte auch Platz . War mein erstes MAL BB und es war geil alles Top hat viel Spaß gemacht DANKE dafür. frankyboy


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel BB Cup 24.5 der Bericht*

Manches dauert zwar etwas länger - aber fertig wirds doch.
Wer nochmal die Stimmung in bewegten Bildern (miterleben) will:
http://www.bigcatchtv.de/video/vos_AnglerboardTV-Spanferkel-Belly-Boat-Treffen

Danke an Franz fürs schneiden uns einstellen!


----------



## Fischkoopp (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel BB Cup 24.5 der Bericht*

@ Thomas9904

Nettes Filmchen #6 #6 #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel BB Cup 24.5 der Bericht*

Danke - für so ne ganz kleine Handkamera ;-)))
Denke aber auch, dass die Stimmung ganz gut rüberkommt..


----------



## hornhechteutin (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel BB Cup 24.5 der Bericht*

Moin Moin ,
haste fein gemacht alter Schwabe :q . Muttern und Claudi sind ganz begeistert :q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## goeddoek (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel BB Cup 24.5 der Bericht*

Jepp - klasse Ding #6


----------



## loki73 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel BB Cup 24.5 der Bericht*

da freut man sich direkt aufs nächste jahr. #6


----------



## Schutenpiet (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel BB Cup 24.5 der Bericht*

#6 Mann war das doch geiiiiil :q:q
Supi Schwab, und für´n Schwab hascht Du ene rischtisch grose kamera  wo die doch soooo sparsam sind.


Schuten-piet


----------



## macmarco (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel BB Cup 24.5 der Bericht*

Dat hat der Herr fein mögt!!!!! :m


----------



## Schwarzwusel (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel BB Cup 24.5 der Bericht*

Super Video..#6...Da bekommt man ja gleich wieder Hunger


----------



## BB-cruiser (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel BB Cup 24.5 der Bericht*

moinsen prima prima am besten fand ich die Musik


----------

